# Weekly Competition 2015-40



## Mike Hughey (Sep 29, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U F' R' F2 R F' R
*2. *U F U' R2 F2 U F R2 U2
*3. *F U F R2 F R' F U' R2 U'
*4. *R2 U F U' F2 U' R2 F R' U'
*5. *R U R U' R2 F2 R' F2

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 F2 L2 D F2 L D2 U L B' R2 D R' D U2
*2. *D F2 R2 D2 R2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' F2 R F U' L B' U' R2 F2 U R
*3. *B2 D B2 R2 U R2 U L2 B2 D U2 F R2 D' F2 D R B D B' U2
*4. *D2 L2 B2 U2 L B2 L' F2 L2 R' D2 B L' D' F D2 B2 D B D2
*5. *U2 B R2 B F2 L2 D2 L2 R2 B' R' B U L F' D B R' D' R2

*4x4x4*
*1. *D' F L B2 D2 B' Uw L2 F2 Uw2 L2 R2 Uw U2 L Rw U B U Fw2 L Rw2 Uw2 L' D Rw2 D' Uw B' L Fw2 D Uw2 U2 L' U' Fw2 D Uw U
*2. *Uw' L Rw2 R U' Fw' R2 Uw2 L' D F U L' Fw2 F' Rw' D2 R Uw2 Rw Fw Rw2 R' Fw2 D Rw2 F2 R2 U' B2 U' Rw2 R U' B Fw Rw' U L' Rw'
*3. *D L D2 R U L Rw R2 B2 F Uw2 B' R' U' F2 U' Fw2 F2 L Rw' B' Uw' F Rw' R' D' U2 L Rw F2 R D2 B2 R' Fw Rw Fw' F2 D2 Rw2
*4. *R' U L2 B' L2 Rw2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 D2 L' D2 Rw' Fw' U2 Rw R' Uw U2 B D2 L' F' L2 Rw F' L' Rw R2 F2 Uw Fw' Uw U2 Rw' Fw2 R B2 F' U'
*5. *B' D F2 Uw2 B Fw' R' Uw Fw2 Rw R' F' L' Rw' B Fw' F2 L' D2 Uw Rw Fw2 L D2 L' Rw R' D' B' D F D U2 B' R' Fw Rw B' D U

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw' B' F' Lw' B' Rw Uw Bw' R' B2 F2 Rw' D' R Bw Lw' R Uw2 F' Lw B2 Bw2 D2 Uw' B U Rw' F2 R D' Dw' U' Fw2 R2 Bw Lw' Rw2 R2 U L2 Fw' F L2 F' D2 Dw' Uw Bw D2 Dw U L Fw' Uw L' Dw2 U Rw' U' Bw'
*2. *Uw' R2 Fw' F2 D' B' U L2 Dw Bw2 D2 Dw2 Fw2 U' Bw' Fw F2 D2 Dw' B' U L2 F U B2 Bw' F' U' Bw' F' R D2 Lw2 Uw' Rw2 Fw U B' R Bw Dw F2 Uw2 U B Lw Fw Rw2 D2 Uw2 Fw L2 Dw2 L Lw U' Fw2 F2 L Bw'
*3. *Fw R2 U Bw2 D Lw2 F Lw2 D U2 Lw2 Rw B' Fw L D R2 B Bw' D' U2 F' Lw' Fw D2 R' D' U2 B' Bw2 Rw2 Fw' L2 Lw B U' Fw2 L Lw2 Dw' U' Fw' U2 Bw Lw' Uw U Lw' Bw F R2 U2 Rw' Fw' Dw U2 L2 R D2 Dw'
*4. *Bw2 Fw L Uw2 Fw' D L2 D' Bw2 Rw U' L' R Uw' L2 D2 Dw Lw2 R Fw' Lw' B2 L' Rw' R2 U F' D2 Dw' Uw2 U R2 D' L2 F2 U L2 F L2 B Dw' Uw2 Bw' U R Bw' F D R Dw R' B' Bw2 F2 Rw' U2 Bw Lw Fw2 F2
*5. *U2 Lw2 Fw' F2 D' L2 Fw2 Lw2 B2 Rw Bw2 F2 Dw L' Bw2 Dw U2 R U' B' Fw' F Lw Uw' Fw' L Lw' Fw2 Lw R' F' Dw2 B Lw2 Rw B2 U2 L Dw2 Uw2 Bw2 Lw2 F2 Lw D Lw2 Uw' U L' R' F2 U2 B' F2 Lw2 D2 Dw2 R' B Dw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *B 2B 3F' D' 2D' 2L2 3R' U R 3F' F2 R 2F2 3R2 B2 3R2 D L2 2D B 3F' D2 2D 2U U2 3R R2 D' 3U2 U2 2B 2F' 3U' 2U' 2B' 2F L 2B2 L' 2D 3R2 F' 2U2 2B L' 2L2 3F 2U R' 2F F2 2R R' 2D' L' 2L 3R' 2B' 2F2 2U B2 3F' L 2R 2U' R' U B D' 3U'
*2. *2U' U' F2 R2 2U U2 2F' 2L2 3R2 U2 L' 3R2 3F' 2D' 2U2 R2 D' 2U 3F2 2L 2U2 B2 2D 2B' F 2R 2D' 2B' 3F' F2 3R2 2D 3F' F 2D2 R' U 2L' 2D' 3F U' 3F2 U 3R 2D' L 2U2 2L 2B' 3F' D 2U R' D' 2D' U 3R R2 U2 F D2 F2 3R' U' B2 3F' U' B 3R U
*3. *3R' D2 2D' B' 3U L2 3R2 F' 2L U2 B 2L2 B2 U 3R' B' 2B D2 2D' 3U2 U' R' 2U' 3R2 2B' 3R 3U' B F 2D' 3U 2B2 3R U 2F F2 2U F2 U2 2B2 L' 2R' B' 2F2 3R2 U 3F2 2L' 2R B2 3F2 2R2 U 2R B L 2D2 L' 2R' F' 3R' 2B 2U2 2B 2F U2 3R 2F' 2R' 3U
*4. *R2 B2 2R B 2L' B2 R2 2U 3R B R2 2F 2U' R' 2B2 2R2 2D' 3U 2R R2 B2 L2 U2 2R' 2F' 2L R' 2D' 2U' R 2U2 2F U' F' D' 2U' 3R 2D2 3F 3R 2B2 2D' U 2B 2D B' 3F L2 2R U2 3F2 2U' 2L2 B2 2L' 3U B2 3F' 2F2 F L R2 2D' 2L D2 2D2 B2 2B 3F 2F2
*5. *F2 3R' 2B' 3R D2 F 2U' 2B' 2F' D2 2U L F2 2D2 U L' 2D' 3U2 2B2 2D2 2F' D 2U 3F2 F' U2 2L' 2B' 2F L2 3R2 U 2L 3R 3U U2 2B' 2L' 3R2 B L' B 2U2 2R2 R2 2D U 3F 3U 2B F U B2 2B D' 2L2 D' 3R' 3F2 2D' 3F2 3U2 U2 2F' L 2B2 L2 F' R' 3U2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3D 3F2 2F' 2R2 3D' 2L U' 3F' 3R D2 2U L 2L B R2 U 3F D' 3D2 2B2 3F2 2F' 2D2 L 3U 2B2 F' D' 3U2 3R' 2U2 2B2 3D2 R2 2U L2 2R' R2 2B2 3R' 3B' 3F' 2D 2F2 F' 2U2 2L' 3R2 B2 3B 3L2 2R2 3B 3D2 3B' F D F' L 3D B' F' 3U 3L2 2D2 3L F' L2 R2 2F R2 D 3D 3U 3L 2U R' 2F2 L' 3F L B 3B2 L2 3L' B' 2L2 R' 2F' L 2R' 2B2 D2 R' 3U 2B 3L 3R' 2R' 3B
*2. *2B' 2L 2D 3L2 F' 2R' 2D F' 3D' B2 2B2 3B 3F 2F F L2 2F2 2U L2 3R' U' 2F' 3D2 3U' 2U2 B2 3B2 2F' 3U' 3B' U F2 L' 3R' 3D 2L2 R 3D2 2L2 2D 3L 2B 2L D 2B 3L2 3F U R F2 2L2 U' 3F' 2F2 L2 3R' 2R D' F L' D2 L 3L2 3R U' L 3R2 3D 3L 2B2 2F 2U 3R2 2U2 2R' R2 2B2 2F L' 2B2 2R2 B' 3F2 2F2 3R2 F2 2L2 U 2L' 2B' 2D 3D 3R F' 2R' 2B' D 2D' 2U 3F2
*3. *2D U 3F 2U2 2R B' 2B 3F 2F' F' L' 2R' 3F' 2R2 U' 2L' 3F2 2L' 3B' 3L2 2R' D' R' 3U' 2U 2L' 3D2 L' 2L' 2D' 2R' D' R 3B' L R' U2 F2 2L F D2 3U' 2F2 D 2U2 U' L2 R' 3F D' L' 3D U' 2R U 2L' 2D 3U2 B 2B' 3L2 D2 3B' D2 2D2 3B2 2F' F 2D' 3F2 L2 3F' R F 2D2 2U' U L2 R 3B' 3L R' 3D' B2 3B' 2L' 3R 2R2 D' 3R 2F' 3R2 3F 3D' 2L' U 3F 2R2 2F2 2L'
*4. *3U' L2 2B 2D 3D 3B 2F' 3L' 3U' 2F2 3D2 U2 2F' D' 2B' 2F D' 3B 3F2 3R2 R2 B 3F' F' L' 3R' 3D' 2B' 3D L' R' 3D2 3U2 3R' 2F 2D 3D U 2B2 D2 3U2 3F' 3R2 B2 3B 3F2 3R2 3F 2D' 3U 2B2 3B2 3D 3B 3U 2R2 D2 2D2 3D' B 2B 3B2 2F2 F' L' 2L2 F2 2D2 U2 2L' D' 3D 2U2 2F2 U' 2L 3B' 2U 2L 2D2 L2 2B2 2U 2B' 2F' 2R2 2F2 3L' U 2L2 D 2B2 3L' 2D' 3U2 3B2 3F' 2F2 L' 2F
*5. *3R' F2 L2 3D' 3F' L 3F' 2U L2 2D L2 2F F 3R2 R' 3U' U 3L2 2U 3L' D2 R 2U U2 3L 2B2 3L2 2B 2U' R' F' 3D 2B2 2R 2D2 3U2 R' 3U2 2U2 2R' 2F' F2 L2 F2 3R F2 2D2 2U2 3L' D' 3B' 2D' 3B 3D' F' 2R' U' 2L' B' U 3R2 2R2 2B L2 2L2 2F2 3D2 3U' 2U2 2B R2 U 2B' 3F2 U 3L' B 3R' 2R2 F 2R2 R D' B 3F2 2F L' 2D' 3U' U' 3L2 D 2U2 2B2 2D' 3B' 2D' 3D' 2U2 3B'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U F' U F2 R' F U F' R2
*2. *U R' F R' F2 R F2 R U
*3. *R' F' R F' U F' U2 R' U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 L2 B2 U2 L' U2 L F2 R' B2 L B R2 U B F' R2 F2 R F U2
*2. *D' L2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 U2 B' U2 R2 F L F2 D B' R2 F'
*3. *U2 B L2 F U2 L2 F' L2 D2 U2 F R' B2 L2 U L' D U R' B' F'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw2 R' U' Rw2 Uw' B F Rw R B2 Fw' Rw2 B2 Uw U' L Uw' U2 Fw' F L' B2 F' R' B2 Rw' D B Rw2 Uw Rw Fw' D' R' F2 Uw' Fw2 F2 D' F'
*2. *B' L' D' B D B2 Fw2 Rw R F' R' D2 L2 B F U' Rw2 Fw U2 F2 D2 Fw' Rw' B U' R Fw2 L' U' Rw Fw' R2 Uw2 Fw R' Fw Rw2 Uw' U L2
*3. *Fw R D2 Fw D R2 B2 U L Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 R B2 Uw F2 D Uw Rw2 Fw2 F' U' Rw' R' D' B' L' Rw' R' F U2 Fw2 L2 Rw' R Fw D2 Uw2 F Uw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw' Rw' D2 L2 R2 Fw2 F2 Rw Dw' L U B Dw U2 L Lw2 Bw' Dw' U' L Rw R' U B D' B Fw2 U' L2 R' Dw2 R D' Uw' L' R' Bw' Lw Fw2 Lw B2 Bw' Fw' R2 F' D' U2 R D' Lw2 Uw2 F' Lw F2 D Dw2 Fw' F D2 U
*2. *Bw L Fw Rw B Fw' Dw2 L' R2 D2 Rw2 R Fw2 U Lw B2 Dw' F' R D B2 Bw2 F Lw' F' Dw' L2 D Lw F2 Dw2 Fw Uw' U Rw2 F' U L Lw2 B' F Lw' F U' R' F Rw2 F2 Uw' U R2 D' Rw2 Bw2 F' Lw2 Dw U L2 Bw
*3. *Fw D2 Uw2 Bw' Dw' U B' U' Lw2 B F2 Rw2 B2 Lw D' Dw' Uw2 L' Rw2 Uw L' B2 Dw U Bw2 U2 Rw Dw2 Uw Bw Fw F2 D2 Lw Bw' F2 Lw U2 Lw2 Bw R2 D' Uw2 B Dw' L' Lw' R B' L2 Uw L Bw' U Bw' Uw F2 Lw' B' L'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *D L 3R' U 2B' U B' F2 2R2 R' B2 2F2 F2 2L' 2R' 2B' 2L R 2D2 2B2 3U2 2F 2R' U2 L B2 2U' 3F 2U2 2L2 2R' 2U R' 2F2 2D' 3U2 3R 3U2 2R D2 L 2L' 3R R' 2B' L F2 2D' 3U2 2U R' 2U' 3R2 3F' R D 3U2 L F2 2R D U2 3R 2B 2R2 R' 3U 2L2 R2 2B'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F 3R2 2F2 2R 3F 3D2 F' R2 F2 L 3L' 2F2 D2 2F' 3R' D' 2D2 3U' 2U F 2R2 3B 3F 3D2 B D' 2U U' 3F2 2D2 R 2B 3L' B 3D' L2 3L2 R2 3B2 2F2 D' 2D 3D' 2L D B2 3B' 2D U2 3B2 3R2 F2 R 3B' L 2L 3R2 2R B 3F L2 2B2 D2 3U2 3L 2R' U2 3L' 3D 2U' B' 3B L B 3D 3U2 B' 2U F 2L' D2 2L2 B 2F 2D2 3L2 D' 3U 3B2 2U 2B D L2 2B 3D' L' 2R' 3B' 3D 3R

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 R2 D2 B' U2 F' D2 B' D2 U2 R' B' D U' R' F2 L' R2 F2
*2. *D' F L F2 U' L U R U L' U2 F' U2 L2 B' L2 F2 L2 F R2 B
*3. *F R B' D' F D2 B2 R F R' U2 L F2 B2 L B2 L' U2 R' U2
*4. *L2 B2 L D2 L D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U' B2 U F D' R B F L2
*5. *B2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 D' U2 B2 U2 R2 F L' U2 F' L' D F' D2 L' U'
*6. *R' F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 R' B2 R' B2 U L' D R' D' B' U2 B2 U'
*7. *R2 F' L2 F2 R2 B L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D B' F2 L' F' D2 B' R U2 L'
*8. *D' F2 U2 R B D' R' L F' U2 F2 L D2 F2 R' U2 F2 R U2 D2
*9. *B D2 B L2 R2 B D2 B2 R2 U2 F' R U2 B' U' R' U2 R' D' R2 F2
*10. *R2 L F' L' F2 L2 D' L B2 R2 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 U F2 R2
*11. *F2 L2 D L2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B' U L' R' U2 B U' L' F' U'
*12. *U2 L2 F D2 F R2 U2 B' D2 R2 B' D R D2 B2 D U' F R' D B'
*13. *B R L' F2 B' D B2 U2 F2 R U' L2 F2 D R2 F2 U F2 D2 B2 U'
*14. *U' B2 R2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 B R' U2 B L2 F D' F' L' D'
*15. *B' U2 B L2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B R2 D' B' L U2 R F' U L2 R B
*16. *U2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 R2 U F2 R' U R2 F' L' R' B D' R F2
*17. *L' F2 R U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R B U2 B' D' U F' D' B' R U' B2
*18. *U R2 F2 D' F2 B U2 R F R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2
*19. *F2 D2 U2 R2 F' L2 F R2 B2 U2 F R' D2 L' U B2 L2 U R F' R2
*20. *B2 L2 D' B2 U2 R2 U B2 U' B2 F2 R F2 U2 B L' D2 R' F' D' U2
*21. *U D2 B L U D' R2 B2 R D F L2 D2 B2 L2 B' R2 L2 D2 F2 R2
*22. *D B2 R2 D L2 F2 D' U2 F2 D2 L2 R' F' U B' L' F' U2 R' B2 D2
*23. *F' D F R D2 R2 L' B D' L2 F' R2 F2 B D2 B' U2 R2 D2 B2
*24. *L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L U2 L2 D2 B2 F2 U' L F' D2 B U' B D' R'
*25. *F L2 U2 F U2 F L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 R D' R2 B2 D' L2 F D' F R
*26. *U2 F2 L' D2 F2 U2 R F2 L D2 R2 B' U' L D U2 B U R F
*27. *L2 R2 B2 L2 B' L2 R2 B2 D2 F U L F' U' L F' D2 U' R F2
*28. *R2 B2 R' U2 B2 F2 L F2 L D2 R2 D L2 B L' D2 U B' L F
*29. *L2 U2 F D2 L2 B2 D2 F R2 D2 B' L' D' F2 U2 F2 U' B2 R D2
*30. *L B' R' B' D2 B L' U' D' F2 B' U2 D2 B L2 F D2 B' U2 R2
*31. *D' L2 B2 D2 B2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L' D' L2 U' R D F L2 B R2
*32. *B2 U L2 F' U R' U' L B' L' U F2 D' B2 U R2 U R2 D R2 D'
*33. *B R2 B R2 D2 R2 D2 B U2 F2 D2 L D U' F2 R' D2 F2 R
*34. *B' U2 R2 U2 F' U2 B2 U2 F L2 F2 L B2 F D B U R2 F' L2 U2
*35. *D2 B2 L B2 R' U2 L' F2 D2 U2 B' R' U' L2 F L D F D
*36. *D2 U B2 U L2 B2 L2 D' B2 D2 U2 F' L B2 F D2 U2 L' U2 B U2
*37. *L' B L2 U B2 D' B2 L F R2 U2 F2 B2 U2 B2 D' L2 B2 L2
*38. *B' D B L2 B' L F' U F U2 L2 U2 F2 R' B2 L F2 U2 B2 L
*39. *U' R2 B' D' F2 U R B' R2 B2 R2 F2 U F2 U B2 U2 L2 D2
*40. *D2 B2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D R' D' B R' B D F2 L' F L2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L D B R2 B' L' U' F' B' D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 D' L2 F2
*2. *L2 D B2 D L2 B2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 B' D2 R U' L2 F' D L2 B2 R'
*3. *F2 U R2 D' F2 D F2 U' L2 D2 L2 B' U' R D F U2 L' B' L' R'
*4. *B2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 D2 U L2 B2 D2 R U' F2 D' F' U' L' D F2 U2
*5. *F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 U L2 F' D' L D2 B2 R' F2 D B D'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 F L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B F' R2 F U' F L' F2 L R2 B R D' L
*2. *D2 F' L' D B2 R' F R' B2 U2 F2 D R2 D F2 U' B2 U
*3. *D2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 F L2 D' L' U2 F R' B R2 D
*4. *B2 D2 B2 D2 U L2 U2 R2 U' B2 U2 R' D' B2 F D B' U2 F D L
*5. *R2 B2 L' F2 R' F2 L2 B2 R U2 L2 B F2 R' D' F' U R' U' L' R

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L B2 F' L2 D2 F L2 R' F U'
*2. *R2 D L2 D2 L' B L2 U' D2 B U' D L2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 B2
*3. *R' L U' D B' R' U2 F2 L B' L2 U F2 D' B2 L2 D B2 U D L2
*4. *R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 U L U L R B' F' U' F2 R2 U'
*5. *U2 L F2 L2 U' D' F L2 B' R L2 D B2 D F2 B2 U F2 D2 F2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D2 F2 R2 F R2 F D2 R2 F R2 B D F' D U L' B2 D2 U L B

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R F R' U2 R U2 F' U' R
*3. *R2 D2 R2 D' B2 D' U2 F2 L2 D B2 F U F' U' F L' D F' R' F'
*4. *L2 D2 U2 B' Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw Uw2 U Rw2 U2 L2 D U Rw B2 R' U L Rw R2 D Uw' B2 D2 Uw R2 F' L D Uw' F' D2 Rw' D' L D U2 Fw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F' R U' F2 R' F R2 U' F R'
*3. *U' R2 U2 F2 U F2 U L2 F2 D R' D2 B' U L2 R U' B' F R2
*4. *D2 L Fw Uw2 Fw' L' R' U2 B D2 Uw2 B Uw L' B' L2 Rw2 Uw' B' D2 Uw B2 U2 Rw2 F' D F Uw' U R' B Fw' U2 L' Rw2 R' Uw F U' F
*5. *B2 Bw' F' Uw R Bw Fw U' Fw R2 D U2 Fw2 D R Dw' Uw' Lw F2 D L Lw' Dw L Uw2 U Rw' D2 U' Bw2 L U L2 D2 Uw B2 L2 Rw2 Dw2 R' F Rw2 D Rw R2 B' Fw2 F' L Uw2 Fw' Lw2 Rw R Uw2 U2 B Lw U' Fw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=4,d=1 / dUdU u=1,d=-5 / ddUU u=-1,d=4 / UdUd u=-1,d=5 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-5 / UddU
*2. *UUdd u=-2,d=0 / dUdU u=6,d=4 / ddUU u=4,d=4 / UdUd u=6,d=3 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=3 / UdUd
*3. *UUdd u=-5,d=6 / dUdU u=-5,d=3 / ddUU u=-3,d=-4 / UdUd u=-3,d=0 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=0 / UUUd
*4. *UUdd u=-3,d=3 / dUdU u=0,d=0 / ddUU u=2,d=6 / UdUd u=1,d=6 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=0 / UddU
*5. *UUdd u=4,d=-4 / dUdU u=-5,d=2 / ddUU u=4,d=2 / UdUd u=0,d=6 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=5 / UdUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U L R L U' B' L U' L l' u
*2. *U' L' R B' R' U B' l r' b
*3. *L' B L' B L U L b
*4. *U R' L' B U' B R L' r u
*5. *U' B L R U' B R L b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (2, -4) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (4, 5) / (6, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -2) /
*2. *(0, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (3, -3) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-4, 4)
*3. *(1, 0) / (0, 3) / (-4, 2) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (-1, 3) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, -4) / (2, 0) / (-1, -2) / (-2, 0)
*4. *(3, -1) / (0, -3) / (3, 3) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 3) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (-2, -2) / (0, -5) / (-2, 0)
*5. *(3, 2) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (0, 4) / (4, -1) / (6, 0) /

*Skewb*
*1. *R L D' U D L' R D' R' D' U'
*2. *R' U D' R L U' L D U' D' U'
*3. *U' R D' R U L D R U' D' U'
*4. *U' R D L' R' L' R' U' L R' U'
*5. *L' U' R' U' D R D R' L' D' U'


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 29, 2015)

222 (4.47), (11.57), 4.56, 5.06, 4.53 = 4.71
333 16.39, 15.75, 15.86, (11.77), (16.44) = 16.00
444 (1:20.65), 1:12.57, (1;05.65), 1:07.13, 1:07.27 = 1:08.99
555 2:00.28, 1:55.33, (2:18.05), 2:01.06, (1:52.31) = 1:58.89
666 4:14.72, (4:49.69), 4:03.30, 3:41.08, 3:43.86 = 4:00.63
Megaminx (2:51.35), 3:09.10, 3:09.34, (3:31.27), 3:29.62 = 3:16.02
Pyraminx 8.12, (13.92), 6.43, (5.23), 8.02 = 7.52 [0.04 seconds of PB}
Skewb 12.63, (26.12), (10.70), 19.65, 12.72 = 15.00
Square-1 (2:52.19), 2:50.76, (1:36.22), 2:33.45, 2:01.22 = 2:28.48
2-4 1:28.69
2-5 3:49.31
OH (1:11.00), 1:07.75, 1:03.93, (56.62), 5.36 = 1:03.35
FMC DNF ( really  )


also may do 7x7 as a late entry tomorrow but not 100% sure
Do I still get Participation points for FMC? The DNF was because I ran out of time.


----------



## emolover (Sep 29, 2015)

2x2: 5.02
(3.19), (5.83), 5.42, 5.64, 4.00
3x3: 18.21
16.63, (15.35), (22.11), 17.94, 20.07


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Sep 29, 2015)

*2x2:* (4.60), (19.85), 10.88+, 9.77, 8.32 = *9.66*
*3x3:* 20.52, (22.40), (18.50), 20.00, 19.01 = *19.84*
*4x4:* (1:28.21), (1:03.60), 1:16.70, 1:22.54, 1:18.66 = *1:19.30*
*3BLD:* 5:43.63, 4:42.41, DNF = *4:42.41*
*OH:* (1:20.79), 1:02.88, (58.80), 1:03.50, 1:12.06 = *1:06.15*
*234 relay:* *1:50.80*
*Minx:* (2:40.42), 2:27.33, 2:24.42, 2:08.17, (2:01.08) = *2:19.97*
*Sq1:* (2:34.68), 2:12.61, 2:05.41, 2:18.17, (1:47.75) = *2:12.06*


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 30, 2015)

*3X3X3:* 16.75 16.87 (16.31) (22.36) 19.50 = *17.71*
*4X4X4:* (1:38.13) 1:42.43 (2:02.93) 1:46.67 1:53.25 =* 1:47.45*


----------



## pjk (Oct 6, 2015)

*5x5:* (1:44.47), 1:42.22, 1:40.26, (1:35.73), 1:41.95 = 1:41.48


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 6, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> FMC DNF ( really  )
> 
> Do I still get Participation points for FMC? The DNF was because I ran out of time.



Yes, the only DNF:s that does not get you participation points are if you DNF bld solves and 
don't try all three of them (DNF, DNF, DNF is ok, but DNF, DNS, DNS is not).


----------



## h2f (Oct 6, 2015)

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded* 2/2 in 7:49.18 = 2 points
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves* z2 D L' D' R' U' R U' B U' R2 U2 R' D' R U2 R' D B' R' B U2 B U' B' R U' F D F' U' F D' F2 L2 F U = *36 HTM*
Explanation:
z2 D L' D' / 2X2X1
on inv with premoves: U R U'
z2 U' F' L2 F U2 R'/3x2x2
switch to normal with premoves: L D2 F' R2 F D
z2 D L' D' /2x2x3
R' U' R U' / f2-1
B U' R* B' R' B / eo
U2 B U' B' // ab5c
R U2** F' L2 F U // adding premoves

*R U2 R' D' R U2 R' D
**U F D F' U' F D' F'


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 6, 2015)

Final result (I could not see any changes)

Congrats to qaz, cuberkid and Iggy

*2x2x2*(27)

 2.73 DanpHan
 2.96 cuberkid10
 3.25 Isaac Lai
 3.33 Lapinsavant
 3.55 WACWCA
 3.77 qaz
 3.95 G2013
 4.10 pantu2000
 4.57 Cale S
 4.68 JustinTimeCuber
 4.70 Iggy
 4.70 SuperDuperCuber
 4.72 Ordway Persyn
 5.01 ichcubegern
 5.02 emolover
 5.08 SweetSolver
 5.40 xsrvmy
 5.60 CyanSandwich
 6.20 connorlacrosse
 6.21 Kenneth Svendson
 6.39 LostGent
 6.81 Schmidt
 7.61 h2f
 8.35 evileli
 9.66 Sergeant Baboon
 10.82 JoshuaStacker
 14.72 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(34)

 8.93 DanpHan
 9.62 Iggy
 9.68 Lapinsavant
 10.76 cuberkid10
 11.39 Isaac Lai
 11.85 WACWCA
 12.10 xsrvmy
 12.28 qaz
 12.93 pantu2000
 13.04 ichcubegern
 13.50 Cale S
 13.66 G2013
 15.57 Kenneth Svendson
 15.87 CyanSandwich
 16.00 Ordway Persyn
 16.37 ickathu
 17.18 LostGent
 17.27 timmthelion
 17.64 d4m1no
 17.71 MarcelP
 18.02 evileli
 18.21 emolover
 19.38 rj
 19.84 Sergeant Baboon
 20.36 Perff
 20.60 SuperDuperCuber
 20.82 SweetSolver
 20.99 h2f
 24.32 Bubbagrub
 24.51 Schmidt
 26.84 connorlacrosse
 38.91 osuCookiezi
 47.84 fourthreesix
 57.06 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(20)

 45.32 Iggy
 46.03 cuberkid10
 51.47 WACWCA
 53.58 qaz
 56.21 Isaac Lai
 57.77 Cale S
 1:04.92 ickathu
 1:09.61 Ordway Persyn
 1:10.13 Kenneth Svendson
 1:10.98 timmthelion
 1:17.67 CyanSandwich
 1:19.30 Sergeant Baboon
 1:20.52 h2f
 1:23.28 evileli
 1:23.41 SweetSolver
 1:33.45 rj
 1:34.52 LostGent
 1:47.45 MarcelP
 2:00.23 connorlacrosse
 2:19.73 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(12)

 1:23.75 xsrvmy
 1:32.66 qaz
 1:39.34 cuberkid10
 1:41.48 pjk
 1:41.54 Cale S
 1:58.89 Ordway Persyn
 2:11.03 d4m1no
 2:27.45 evileli
 2:32.10 Kenneth Svendson
 2:38.00 CyanSandwich
 3:41.03 h2f
 4:28.64 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(5)

 2:53.06 qaz
 4:00.63 Ordway Persyn
 4:54.42 Kenneth Svendson
 5:26.54 CyanSandwich
 DNF cuberkid10
*7x7x7*(2)

 4:43.28 qaz
 7:35.75 Kenneth Svendson
*3x3 one handed*(15)

 17.58 Lapinsavant
 19.46 Iggy
 22.91 qaz
 23.38 xsrvmy
 24.01 cuberkid10
 31.24 WACWCA
 33.07 Kenneth Svendson
 41.26 evileli
 44.45 Cale S
 46.77 rj
 46.91 d4m1no
 48.58 h2f
 53.00 CyanSandwich
 1:02.77 Ordway Persyn
 1:06.15 Sergeant Baboon
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:01.94 Cale S
 1:06.13 qaz
 1:11.18 Kenneth Svendson
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(9)

 11.90 Lapinsavant
 23.68 ichcubegern
 26.60 CyanSandwich
 27.99 MatsBergsten
 29.29 qaz
 43.98 h2f
 DNF connorlacrosse
 DNF Isaac Lai
 DNF cuberkid10
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(11)

 35.04 Iggy
 41.27 Cale S
 59.34 kamilprzyb
 59.42 qaz
 1:04.05 CyanSandwich
 1:15.34 fourthreesix
 1:17.66 MatsBergsten
 1:37.15 h2f
 1:59.61 ichcubegern
 4:42.41 Sergeant Baboon
 DNF Lapinsavant
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 6:38.97 MatsBergsten
 7:05.10 qaz
13:22.45 h2f
 DNF ichcubegern
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

 DNF h2f
 DNF qaz
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(3)

11/13 (38:01)  kamilprzyb
9/13 (57:43)  MatsBergsten
2/2 ( 7:49)  h2f
*3x3 Match the scramble*(2)

 DNF qaz
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(12)

 1:01.08 cuberkid10
 1:01.88 Iggy
 1:09.56 qaz
 1:10.27 xsrvmy
 1:16.62 Isaac Lai
 1:28.69 Ordway Persyn
 1:32.83 Kenneth Svendson
 1:50.80 Sergeant Baboon
 1:58.23 rj
 2:01.04 CyanSandwich
 2:25.58 h2f
 3:30.50 connorlacrosse
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(8)

 2:26.08 cuberkid10
 2:32.34 qaz
 2:38.82 xsrvmy
 2:51.00 Iggy
 3:49.31 Ordway Persyn
 3:55.69 Kenneth Svendson
 5:44.23 h2f
 6:08.19 CyanSandwich
*Magic*(1)

 4.45 SuperDuperCuber
*Skewb*(13)

 3.84 Cale S
 4.12 Isaac Lai
 6.48 Iggy
 6.99 pantu2000
 7.25 cuberkid10
 8.15 qaz
 8.21 SweetSolver
 8.45 connorlacrosse
 9.92 DanpHan
 10.15 CyanSandwich
 11.49 SuperDuperCuber
 15.00 Ordway Persyn
 52.66 MatsBergsten
*Clock*(4)

 8.19 Perff
 8.39 qaz
 14.20 Kenneth Svendson
 20.27 Schmidt
*Pyraminx*(18)

 4.04 Isaac Lai
 4.33 Iggy
 4.58 ickathu
 5.05 SuperDuperCuber
 5.26 Thabares
 6.19 cuberkid10
 6.56 pantu2000
 6.67 Cale S
 7.31 SweetSolver
 7.52 Ordway Persyn
 7.93 qaz
 8.24 JustinTimeCuber
 8.24 WACWCA
 10.34 Kenneth Svendson
 11.49 CyanSandwich
 13.60 connorlacrosse
 14.08 Schmidt
 16.22 evileli
*Megaminx*(5)

 2:13.57 cuberkid10
 2:19.97 Sergeant Baboon
 3:16.02 Ordway Persyn
 4:11.43 CyanSandwich
 8:04.47 MatsBergsten
*Square-1*(7)

 14.14 Raptor56
 21.42 Iggy
 25.70 qaz
 28.41 Cale S
 43.75 cuberkid10
 2:12.06 Sergeant Baboon
 2:28.48 Ordway Persyn
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(8)

29 guusrs
31 fourthreesix
31 not_kevin
31 okayama
32 Attila
36 h2f
38 CyanSandwich
DNF  Ordway Persyn

*Contest results*

226 qaz
192 cuberkid10
175 Iggy
148 Cale S
138 Ordway Persyn
133 CyanSandwich
127 Isaac Lai
120 Kenneth Svendson
109 h2f
102 WACWCA
101 MatsBergsten
97 xsrvmy
93 Lapinsavant
76 pantu2000
72 DanpHan
71 ichcubegern
65 Sergeant Baboon
59 evileli
58 ickathu
55 SweetSolver
54 SuperDuperCuber
49 G2013
46 kamilprzyb
40 rj
40 connorlacrosse
39 d4m1no
38 LostGent
35 timmthelion
33 fourthreesix
31 emolover
29 JustinTimeCuber
25 MarcelP
23 Schmidt
19 Perff
18 guusrs
17 okayama
17 not_kevin
16 Thabares
14 pjk
14 Attila
11 Raptor56
9 Bubbagrub
6 osuCookiezi
4 JoshuaStacker


----------



## h2f (Oct 6, 2015)

Will you add my mbf? I've added it when you were counting scores.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 6, 2015)

h2f said:


> Will you add my mbf? I've added it when you were counting scores.


Of course, done now. Week 40 comp is still open as the next is not up yet (Mike got to sleep sometimes )


----------



## h2f (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 6, 2015)

wow got 5th without doing 7x7, going for the podium next week, or at least 4th.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 7, 2015)

Very sorry for the late posting this week - the next week's scrambles are finally up now.


----------

